# kits



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Can you get Mont Blanc kits? Where?
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Steve..."Mont Blanc" is a pretty heavily copyrighted pen...and mucho $$$$$$$. That $700,000 pen I posted pix of last week is their work...lol.. Lots of "Mont Blanc 'like' kits though..PSI and Steebar have them...usually call them 'designer pens' or some such. Can be made on 7 mm or 8 mm...and would probably make a beautiful pen.

http://penmakingsupplies.com/Projects/pendisplay2.php

Scroll down to the bottom of this page on link above..

matter of fact...think I might just give 'em a try...lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here's the link again to the $$$$$$ Mont Blanc...

Kinda makes ya wonder , don't it ???.. We could whup one out with a $5 kit..and they get that kind of prices (course, ours wouldn't quite have as many diamonds..LOL)


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

He wants a Mont Blanc. He gave me his old one to destroy and use the pieces if possible. I don't think it's possible, .....well possible, not feasable. How about a link to some higher end pens. I personally can't stand the way the cheap arrow, etc. cartridge's write. I don't want to make a million of these things, I want a few nice ones. Not overly concerned about cost.

Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Try Craft Supply USA. Their nicer finishes are Titanium Gold and Rhodium.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Rollerball___Fountain_Pen_Kits?Args=

FF is right...These are the nicest ones I've found. Fountain Pens or Rollerballs...personally I think the rollerballs write smoother, but to each his own..lol.. Page 3 has their 'limited edition' kits..but those are REALLY BIG HEAVY pens


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Tortuga, you forgot EXPENSIVE.

I love the rollerbals and that's what I carry now.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen a rollerball on a twist pen? I don't really like caps. Or can you get a rollerball replacement for some of the standard pens?

Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was reading something about that BG. I think you can get them for the pens that use the parker refill but not the cross refill.. I will see if I can find what I was reading. Its been a couple of days so don't count on me.h: LOL its a old age thing. I forget LOL.:spineyes:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"ALL ABOUT ROLLER BALLS*

*What Is A Roller Ball Refill Specifically?*

A roller ball refill is a liquid ink filled tube which has a golf ball like dimpled ball which delivers this liquid ink to the paper. Roller ball liquid ink is similar to liquid fountain pen ink. It is very different than ballpoint ink which is waxy and requires thrust to push the ink from the tip. A roller ball liquid ink refill flows as if a wick is touched to the paper. Paper *(or a shirt pocket)* will literally wick the ink from a roller ball refill in minutes. There is a wick inside the tube."

----------

Steve...clip from article above tells why rollers gotta have a cap.. That being said, however, I ran across several listings for 'rollerball twist' pens for sale doing a search for same..Think the problem would be the twist mechanism. The rollerball refills are about 2-3 times thicker than slimlines..and , so far, I haven't found any mechanisms that would take a roller refill.. I got a few rollerball kits in the shop. Gonna piddle with them and see what I can come up with. Since they are available for sale as completed pens...there's gotta be a source for the kit....Link below is the guy who sells the completed pens and he says available in rollerball or ballpoint... I dunno..lol

http://georgeandsirik.com/twistpens.html


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Rollerball___Fountain_Pen_Kits?Args=
> 
> FF is right...These are the nicest ones I've found. Fountain Pens or Rollerballs...personally I think the rollerballs write smoother, but to each his own..lol.. Page 3 has their 'limited edition' kits..but those are REALLY BIG HEAVY pens


I love those big fat Emporer rollerball pens (3) I bought from Tortuga...I hardly ever carry it or write with it but I do like picking it up a looking at it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok found it. This will replace the parker style refill

Schneider "Gelion 39" rollerball refills


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Some "no cap" pens use roller balls like the cigar.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

This looks interesting for the arrow type too. Kinda expensive. Thanks for all the leads.

later, biggreen

http://www.go-authentic.com/pens/monteverde-cross-compatible-soft-roll-ball-point-ink-refills.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

BG now you just cost me some more money with that site


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Emailed the guy on the link and his reply is below..Guess it can be done..possibly with a spring on the bottom to retract and the little spring on the top to give proper writing pressure...Still don't see what makes the nib rotate in and out of the tip without a proper fitting mechanism, though.... More research to be done..LOL

"RE:_ Looking at your website, you say that you have several 'twist' type pens available in either ball point or rollerball. I am looking for a rollerball pen with a twist mechanism..i.e. without a cap that must be removed before use. Is such available ??_
Hello Jim, 
Yes there is hope, you don't have to worry about sitting a cap down and loosing it just to enjoy a rollerball pen. I craft many "one part" pens that a simple twist or turn of the barrel reveals the writing tip rather than unscrewing a cap that can accommodate a variety of rollerball refills. 

I basically have my pens seperated into two catagories, "Twist" and "Capped" styles. Actually I should call them "one part" or "two part" pens as I think the term "twist" is throwing some folks off.

If you visit the "Twist Pens" page on my website; http://georges-penworks.com/twistpens.html you will see a variety of pens, all of which come "standard" with a ball point refill. Every pen on this page except the few at the bottom under "Miscellaneous", can accept rollerball refills.

I carry several rollerball refills from good quality generic refills to the better refills such as the Hauser or Parker brand Gels, and the premium smoothest writing refills of all; the Schneider Gelion 39 which is available in black or blue.

If you find a pen style you like on the twist page just let me know you want a gel rollerball when you order and since they are only a few dollars, I include it at no extra cost.

Regards, 
George "

EDIT..whoops !! shoulda checked BGs link before posting. YES, there is a SANTA CLAUS...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

biggreen said:


> This looks interesting for the arrow type too. Kinda expensive. Thanks for all the leads.
> 
> later, biggreen
> 
> http://www.go-authentic.com/pens/monteverde-cross-compatible-soft-roll-ball-point-ink-refills.html


---------------------

Edit AGAIN..(Danged 'oldtimers')...the link says "soft roll"...not "Rollerball".. Wandering thru his site, I kinda think this may be a 'super' ballpoint refill...don't see anywhere it says it has the ceramic tip....but , who knows ????...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"I carry several rollerball refills from good quality generic refills to the better refills such as the Hauser or Parker brand Gels, and the premium smoothest writing refills of all; the Schneider Gelion 39 which is available in black or blue."

I checked out the schneider gelion 39 and it come with a stainless steel ball..like the slimlines...not a ceramic ball...like real rollerballs.

Steve..think we're talkin' "apples and oranges" here.. Prolly a smooth writing gel...but definitely not a 'rollerball' with the wick and ceramic ball...etc...

OK..I'll shut up now and go back in my cave..LOL


----------

